# mfsrestore hangs - please help



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I am trying to help a customer do his own restore but everytime he tries the restore the process hangs midstream. He downloaded a fresh image and the same thing happened. I recall this happening to me months ago but do not remember what I did to get around problem. Any insight here would be most appreciated. The tivo drive is only months old so unlikely bad. The backup image is on a fourth partition (FAT32) on his primary hard drive. The first three partitions are NTFS.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

How can you possibly expect anyone to tell you what he is doing wrong when you have provided zero detail as to what he did?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Are they trying to restore on too small a drive? If they are using a 160GB or larger drive with the incorrect kernal?


----------

